# New Machine



## Blowhard (Oct 28, 2019)

Just bought a Storm Tracker 2890 top replace an older wheeled Honda HS928.


Wanted a better scraping ability and didn't feel like dropping the coin on a tracked Honda this time. That and i actually like some of the features of the Troy-bilt better.


Anyone have one of these?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Blowhard said:


> Anyone have one of these?


I gave my son a Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker 2690 XP last year for Christmas (very similar except for the chute control) and he has been VERY happy with it. I purchased it used (not running) and refurbished it prior to giving it to him. I'm a Honda guy myself; tracked HS80 for over 30 years and now a HSS1332ATD. While the Troy-Bilt is not in the same class as the big Honda, so far it has acquitted itself very well. I think you'll be pleased with your 2890.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-xp-rehab.html


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I picked one up at the end of last season, so I really haven't used it in snow yet, but the engine really purrs. I am worried that it might not have enough power. But, with what I paid, I can easily double my investment if I decide to sell it.


----------



## Blowhard (Oct 28, 2019)

Got a little snow a couple weeks ago. Maybe six inches total including a couple inches of wet snow on the bottom. A pretty good test of this machine. 



It worked awful, kept clogging up, didn't throw snow very far, took forever to do my drive. What took 15-25 minute with the Honda took nearly double that time. Dug into the instruction manual which is pretty sketchy by the way and found that the auger control might need adjusting to solve the problem. Didn't seem like the cable was loose but i tightened it up anyway and it appears to have helped.  Won't really be able to tell if this adjustment works until we get more snow. 



If this doesn't solve it i'm sending it back. Already called Troy-Bilt and told them as much.


So far, so bad with this blower.


----------



## Wazoo (Nov 21, 2019)

Sounds awful. Let us know the outcome.


----------

